

Goodbye, Chuck: Improbable Business Lessons from NBC's Departing Show - verve
http://www.portfolio.com/executive-style/2012/01/20/improbable-business-lessons-from-nbcs-show-chuck/index.html

======
verve
I suspect a large fraction of fans have watched Chuck online. Surely Nielsen
ratings are a poor measure of the show's popularity given the its target
demographic. . . .

